# 2011 Look bikes!



## maximum7

Here is a link to some of the '11 bikes. 
http://www.bellatisport.com/look.html
The first one is the new 586 with a standard seatpost. The others are 566 in different colors. Looks like they're doing yellow this year.


----------



## twiggy73

So is it true that the 585 has been put into retirement??? 

It will be a sad day if that is the case    

Twiggy


----------



## jasjas

On the LOOK website no 585 or 595, ie no lugged frames boo hoo!

I can understand the 595 but the 585 was a classic race frame and LOOK don't have anything to replace it, unless the 586 non ISP is the equivalent? 

LOOK dont seem to offering anything more than TREK/SPECIALIZED or a million other frame manufacturers, unless you ve got £3 1/2 k burning your pocket!


----------



## twiggy73

I didnt notice the lack of 595 

I so agree no lugged frames is not a good thing at all, i have ridden a few mono frames and they just dont preform like a a lugged frame 

and does this mean that they are moving the frames out of their factory to Tiawan like the 566 
As most mono frames are made there or china ?? 

Twiggy


----------



## skyliner1004

566:

i like the black and the white color schemes, but i'm not exactly feeling the yellow. Is the frame still exactly the same as the 2010 bikes?


----------



## jasjas

Sure the colours are nice BUT where are the race frames? who in their right mind is going to take a 695 to their local crit? even if you had the money
the 586, does nt cut it in these situations and even the site says the 586 is for sport & all round use ie Sportives. even LOOK provided 595s for backup (to the 695) to Cofidis NOT 586s:mad2: .
But heyho there are plenty of frame "makers" who will fill the gap! for alot less money.


----------



## skyliner1004

jasjas said:


> Sure the colours are nice BUT where are the race frames? who in their right mind is going to take a 695 to their local crit? even if you had the money
> the 586, does nt cut it in these situations and even the site says the 586 is for sport & all round use ie Sportives. even LOOK provided 595s for backup (to the 695) to Cofidis NOT 586s:mad2: .
> But heyho there are plenty of frame "makers" who will fill the gap! for alot less money.


Look isn't like specialized and thats why i got my bike...


----------



## maximum7

Man, when I started the thread I hadn't noticed that the 595 and 585 were not on the website. 
It's interesting that there are '11 595 Mondrian frames though. 

If Look truly has done away with the lugged frame and those two bikes, they have made a big, BIG, mistake. Any unique-ness of the brand is gone and they have officially become one of the masses.
I seriously have no idea what Look as a company is doing. There were 3 dealers here in Portland, OR, and they all have stopped carrying Look. They each stated that support from Look was non-existent. 
Competitive Cyclist has dropped them as well citing poor sales.
Look must be hurting. Down to 3 road bikes, they've stopped lugging frames. Will the next move be moving total production to China?
What's interesting though, is they've added two Mtn bikes. I had no idea the Mtn bikers were into spending $6000 on a bike they might wrap around a tree.


----------



## balatoe

It's a shame they discontinue the 585 because I really like mine.


----------



## twiggy73

balatoe said:


> It's a shame they discontinue the 585 because I really like mine.


My first look is a KG 86 one of their first carbon frames 
and this year I got my 585 Origin in the last year of the Look Lugged frames. So I guess I have a true calssic on my hands yet again 

But it is a sad day that a true unique brand has gone the way as Maximum7 said "of the masses" 

     

I just hope they dont go to china ????? 

Twiggy


----------



## maximum7

> But it is a sad day that a true unique brand has gone the way as Maximum7 of the masses


Umm... I haven't. Are you missing some words in your sentence?


----------



## T-shirt

LOOK here


----------



## twiggy73

maximum7 said:


> Umm... I haven't. Are you missing some words in your sentence?


sorry for the errors was very late at night and was very tired lol 

you havent what ??


----------



## tv_vt

*CC dropping Look?*

Max7, where did you hear that Competitive Cyclist is dropping Look? Don't recall seeing anything on their website about that. Their Look frames don't seem to be on special, as you might expect if they're dropping the line.

TV


EDIT: Well, maybe I can answer my own question -- I don't see Look bikes listed now on the CC website.... Never mind!


----------



## twiggy73

spoke to a look rep today and he had just got back from euro bike 

I questioned the decission by look to go away from the lugged frames of the 585 and the 595? He mentioned that look had developed new lay up technology over the last 5 years, that allows them to build the lug in to the monocoque contruction. 
Apparently this is done using technology that uses different pressures in different areas during the curing of the frame. This allows the layup of the lug but also the tube at the same time 

So i guess the proof will be in the pudding whe it comes to the new look bikes 
Has anyone actually ridden a 695 yet ?? 

Twiggy


----------



## maximum7

> EDIT: Well, maybe I can answer my own question -- I don't see Look bikes listed now on the CC website.... Never mind!


Yeah, I was going to mention that. Plus, here's the email I got from them. 


> Hi Chris,
> Look is a great company that makes very nice bikes, but our sales
> numbers with the brand just didn't justify keeping it in our lineup. Is
> there anything else you're interested in? Thanks.
> 
> Tim McKuin
> Competitive Cyclist
> (501) 916-8554
> (888) 276-7130


I doubt they stocked frames. They probably just ordered from Look as they got an order for one. Or, they just sent back everything. 
Competitive Cyclist is such a big deal, that I was shocked to find this was the case. It surprises me that they can sell enough Bianchi to keep them.


----------



## maximum7

> So i guess the proof will be in the pudding whe it comes to the new look bikes
> Has anyone actually ridden a 695 yet ??


What surprises me is that the 695 is going for $5500.00. Well above the 586 and 595 price point at $4000. 
So the 586SL will probably stay the same, but what about the 586-RSP? Will this be the 585/middle man replacement? Did they beef up the 586 so it's more on par with the stiffness of the 585/595? 

Also interesting to note is this from Bellati Sports.
http://www.bellatisport.com/shop/category/159/product/780/Look_586_RSP_.html


> The frame’s tabs are on this new version directly compressed at the moulding of bases and of stays for a better weight/reliability ratio.


So it sounds like what Twiggy was told is correct.


----------



## a_avery007

586 is going to drop about a grand!


----------



## maximum7

Here's a blurb I found regarding the new 586s' They will be less as a_avery posted. 
http://velonews.competitor.com/2010...rmance-bikes-at-prices-for-real-people_142077


----------



## maximum7

double


----------



## jasjas

586 = cheaper, lighter and stiffer....immmm 

lets hope so


----------



## stunzeed

Anyone know when the 2011 566 will be available?


----------



## bimmer1977

Any issues with Look as a company/warranty ? I am thinking of getting a 2011 566 but worried about the company given limited models and now, only sponsoring 1 team in the TdF when they used to be the bike of choice for over 20% of riders? Would appreciate anyone's input. thanks.


----------



## jasjas

I don t think you ll have any issues, assuming their factory hasn t been burnt down.
Certainly the seat post problem i had - self inflicted - was dealt with very quickly and i got a new post, from this forum, it seems to be down to the local importer.


----------



## bikeosprey

It is a shame to drop the superb 585.


----------



## lemonlime

bikeosprey said:


> It is a shame to drop the superb 585.


+1. I ruined an 06 585 in an "unfortunate smelting accident" and replaced it with a new 2010 (red/white) I found on e-bay a few days later. I already have a 595, but was glad to get a 585 back under me. And the headfit system is total win.


----------



## Steely_Mikey

Getting ready to pull the trigger on a new road bike and get back on the saddle after a long 2 year lay off. As of right now I am leaning toward a 566(over a giant defy advance). for a smooth and relaxed budget carbon bike. Doesnt anyone know if there were difference between '10 and 11 frrames other than color? How is build quality?


----------



## AGC26

I have the same questions as Steely_Mikey. Also, how quick is the bike? I understand it is supposed to be "more relaxed" but I want something with a little snap that can also corner well. I dont know anything about SRAM components, is the 566 with Rival worth it?


----------



## bimmer1977

Steely_Mikey said:


> Getting ready to pull the trigger on a new road bike and get back on the saddle after a long 2 year lay off. As of right now I am leaning toward a 566(over a giant defy advance). for a smooth and relaxed budget carbon bike. Doesnt anyone know if there were difference between '10 and 11 frrames other than color? How is build quality?


Standard 566 has a heavy wheelset (Fulcrum 5's). I swapped it out for a pair of Easton EC90 SL's and it rides like a dream both on flats and wheels. It rides relaxed on flats but responds quickly and smoothly when pushed both on flats and hills. Build quality like other Look bikes is excellent. 

My bike weighs 16.2 lbs with pedals and cages (see photo in separate thread).


----------



## bimmer1977

AGC26 said:


> I have the same questions as Steely_Mikey. Also, how quick is the bike? I understand it is supposed to be "more relaxed" but I want something with a little snap that can also corner well. I dont know anything about SRAM components, is the 566 with Rival worth it?


I have a preference for Shimano so I got the Ultegra-spec 566. The bike is pretty responsive and corners quite well. I took it out on a 30 mile ride (mainly rolling hills and flats) and it was definitely snappier than my 2010 Specialized Roubaix Comp Compact although that may also be due to the fact that my Roubaix was 105 with Mavic Aksium Races while I have upgraded my 566 to Easton EC90 SL's.


----------

